# Cleaning Very Textured Walls



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

So the inside walls of my living room are very rough. These walls remind me of the stucco exterior walls some houses have, kind of like abrasive concrete. If my hand hits the wall I loose a chunk of skin, if my baby tried to stand and hits the wall he looses chunks of skin off his face These walls are horribly rough and ave caused us so much pain, I hate them! But luckily I am finally getting away from them and moving out of my house, however they are not really clean.

Whenever something spills or splashes on the walls I wash them with either a washcloth and Sals Suds or a scrub brush. However even the scrub brush won't get in between the texture and cracks on the living room walls! I really don't want to loose my deposit because my daughter drew on the walls and I can't clean it off.

The other rooms in the house I've been able to wash the coloring off of the walls, in addition to layers of paint. In her 'playroom' there is a streak of the wall where it is tan instead of white because I've accidentally washed off the white paint.

I really don't want to have to paint this house but at the same time I really want to get my deposit back. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe something like this would work.

http://www.flylady.net/pages/flyshop_rubba_sweepa.asp

I vaguely remember someone posting a testemonial about using this to clean a textured wall. From what I remember, it was still hard work, but this thing helped finally get the dirt off the wall.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

How long have you been at the house? If you have been there a long time you may not be responsible for repainting. You can find out if you google the residential tenancy guide for your state or area.

As for the wall, maybe a MR Clean eraser? They aren't something I'd use all the time but sometimes they save the day.


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I have something similar to that but much smaller designed for dog hair. I will give it a try but I doubt it will work because these walls are really rough, like painfully roung. I think the walls will just cut up the rubber...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejagerw*
> 
> Maybe something like this would work.
> 
> ...


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest*
> 
> How long have you been at the house? If you have been there a long time you may not be responsible for repainting. You can find out if you google the residential tenancy guide for your state or area.
> 
> As for the wall, maybe a MR Clean eraser? They aren't something I'd use all the time but sometimes they save the day.


I have only been here a year and can't wait for my lease to end I might have to buy a Mr Cleaneraser as I try to avoid chemical products but nothing natural is getting these walls clean

thanks for the suggestion


----------

